

Will Google dominate the future?  - Tabrd


======
RollAHardSix
Maybe. I actually feel like Google may be losing steam in some areas. They
pushed themselves too wide and it feels like things are suffering. I know they
want everyone to use G+ with their Google Drives and their Gmail accounts but
I personally have never caught on to G+, and only used my Google Drive as last
minute fix. Once I used my Drive I think I may like it more then Dropbox, but
it's really not a large deal to me, especially when so many of my files are
already on Dropbox. Gmail remains something which I use to send a quick email
from, I don't know of anyone who really uses any of the other features (not
that I could tell what they were anyway).

It's hard to say, I am excited for the self-driving car, though I really hope
they would use it as a full-system and transfer it into the various car
manufacturers, similar to an add-on.

It's also important to point out Google always has search too fall back on and
as long as they don't change their webpage too drastically, they are a portal
to the internet.

------
joeldidit
It's not that they are spreading themselves too thin, it's that their products
aren't that great. They keep missing the mark, even when what the product
should be (and what the user wants) is obvious.

